
You have lost: A 1980s Video Game Memoir, Reviewed - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/books/2015/09/gamelife_by_michael_clune_reviewed.single.html
======
lnanek2
That review was pretty fun to read, actually. Doesn't sound like the book is
any good, but I read 90% of the review instead of the normal 10% as I skimmed
through and recognized all the games.

Normally I would have stopped as soon as I found out it was about an English
professor who had nothing to do with games rather than a game producer. The
resume was really disappointing since I still thought it might have something
to do with games before I read that, afterwards I realized it was all boring
prose and presentations.

I think the reviewer is a better author than the author, actually...

------
shabbyrobe
If that was the less nasty version, I shudder to think how nasty the original
was.

